# edelbroch head



## PONTIACJOHNNY (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey guys was wondering if anybody new what my options are for exhaust manifolds or headers with edelbrock heads?
74 gto 455


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Round ports , headers would be your only choice , Kauffman alum. heads have D-ports .


----------



## PONTIACJOHNNY (Apr 2, 2010)

allpawl66 said:


> Round ports , headers would be your only choice , Kauffman alum. heads have D-ports .


Thanks allpaw arn't the ram air manifolds round port?
can i use them?
thanks again.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I believe you can buy either round or D-ports.


----------



## PONTIACJOHNNY (Apr 2, 2010)

I would rather try to get ram air minifolds than headers.
not like i'll be at the track and need max performance.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Good choice.....


----------

